# 2003 Pathfinder P0021 code



## junior12 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder that I'm having trouble solving the P0021 code on. So far I've replaced the cam sensors and the solenoids.

I've also cleaned the pick ups on the cam gear.

The vehicle runs fine for a minute and then it loses power. I am unable to figure this out.

The oil level is also ok.

When it is checked out on an analyzer bank 1 appears to be operating properly and advancing the cam gear. Bank 2 does not.

From what I can find it doesn't sound like anyone ever replaces the cam gear even though this is what it appears to be in my case.

Any ideas would be appreciated. I'm not looking forward to buying a $400 part to find out it may not be the problem.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I just checked my 2003 and got pending P0011 and P0021.

So reading all the posts. Did you find the cause for your problem.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

cleared my pending P011 and P021 codes and they have not come back so far.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

*p0021 is back*



IanH said:


> cleared my pending P011 and P021 codes and they have not come back so far.


Ok replaced cam position sensors and no issues for over a year. now p0021 is back.

Any update that may help ?


----------

